# How to trim horns (first time goat owner)



## HayleiRae (May 8, 2011)

I have 2 male nigerian dwarf goats with kinda deformed horns and Im new at owning goats so i really dont know anything sooo please help  
:kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

can you post pics? 
they maybe scurrs,??? (regrown horns after disbudding)

don't know about trimming them, I have only de-horned adult goats with "banding" but not sure if that would work with scurrs,
maybe someone else will know!!


----------



## HayleiRae (May 8, 2011)

I believe the people i got them from did say they took care of their horns sooo i believe you are right


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it depends on the scur. Some can be banded. I know scurs can be sawed (we did this with my buck but left 2 inches so not to hit blood vein) and they can be trimmed with cur nippers (would also leave about 2 inches).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

post photos so we can see.


----------



## HayleiRae (May 8, 2011)

Will post photo tomorrow of both of them


----------

